# HELP Louisiana people



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I need help, we need to get a young, spayed female out of a vets office by July 4. She is located in Destrehan, La. Which is in St. Charles Parish. We then will need to set up a transport to move her to Florida or Tenn. To a foster home. Can anyone help us? Please
Thank you,
Cindy


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jun 26 2009, 07:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797094


> I need help, we need to get a young, spayed female out of a vets office by July 4. She is located in Destrehan, La. Which is in St. Charles Parish. We then will need to set up a transport to move her to Florida or Tenn. To a foster home. Can anyone help us? Please
> Thank you,
> Cindy[/B]


 I'll see hat my schedule looks like where would she need to be driven??? Or I could keep her till transport is set up like I did with Tommy
Heather


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Someone is picking her up today for us. She'll be adopted quickly because she is only 8 months old


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i can help move her north if needed


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm on vacation to nowhere starting the 30th of June, my kids have a vet appointment Tuesday morning after that i can drive to Louisiana and bring her to Florida to her foster home. I live in N.W. Florida, what part of Florida would she need to be transported to?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jun 26 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797199


> I'm on vacation to nowhere starting the 30th of June, my kids have a vet appointment Tuesday morning after that i can drive to Louisiana and bring her to Florida to her foster home. I live in N.W. Florida, what part of Florida would she need to be transported to?[/B]


Debi lives in Gainesville but she was willing to drive 4 hours so maybe between Linda(who has her) and you and Debi you would each only have a short drive? I'ltalk to Debi tonight so we can work something out
Thank You
Cindy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just saw this - someone is picking her up for you from the vet's office?

Linda


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jun 26 2009, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797205


> I just saw this - someone is picking her up for you from the vet's office?
> 
> Linda[/B]


Yes, Its a 8 month old girl that is an owner turn in, the vet spayed her and could only hold her to the 4th, but we found someone to go get her for us (this person adopted from us in the pass) and is going to hold her till we can get a transport probably to Florida.
Cindy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jun 26 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797203


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jun 26 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797199





> I'm on vacation to nowhere starting the 30th of June, my kids have a vet appointment Tuesday morning after that i can drive to Louisiana and bring her to Florida to her foster home. I live in N.W. Florida, what part of Florida would she need to be transported to?[/B]


Debi lives in Gainesville but she was willing to drive 4 hours so maybe between Linda(who has her) and you and Debi you would each only have a short drive? I'ltalk to Debi tonight so we can work something out
Thank You
Cindy
[/B][/QUOTE]


Cindy just let me know.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jun 26 2009, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797253


> QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jun 26 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797203





> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jun 26 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797199





> I'm on vacation to nowhere starting the 30th of June, my kids have a vet appointment Tuesday morning after that i can drive to Louisiana and bring her to Florida to her foster home. I live in N.W. Florida, what part of Florida would she need to be transported to?[/B]


Debi lives in Gainesville but she was willing to drive 4 hours so maybe between Linda(who has her) and you and Debi you would each only have a short drive? I'ltalk to Debi tonight so we can work something out
Thank You
Cindy
[/B][/QUOTE]


Cindy just let me know. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Debbie,
I just sent you and Debi a message so maybe you two can work something out to get her to Florida
Thank you so much


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jun 26 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797255


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jun 26 2009, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797253





> QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jun 26 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797203





> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jun 26 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797199





> I'm on vacation to nowhere starting the 30th of June, my kids have a vet appointment Tuesday morning after that i can drive to Louisiana and bring her to Florida to her foster home. I live in N.W. Florida, what part of Florida would she need to be transported to?[/B]


Debi lives in Gainesville but she was willing to drive 4 hours so maybe between Linda(who has her) and you and Debi you would each only have a short drive? I'ltalk to Debi tonight so we can work something out
Thank You
Cindy
[/B][/QUOTE]


Cindy just let me know. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Debbie,
I just sent you and Debi a message so maybe you two can work something out to get her to Florida
Thank you so much
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks Cindy, i just sent Debi a message.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You ladies work so well together. You're the best!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

My husband and I will be in Pensacola FL July 3rd and 4th and returning to Ocala area July 4th. We are willing to take her from Pensacola to Gainesville. Just Pm for phone number.
We will have our 2 Malts with us and have extra harnesses and leashes and a crate with us. Can someone give me Mary Palmer's phone number or the link to the rescue application. We are looking for a 3rd young female too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jun 27 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797686


> My husband and I will be in Pensacola FL July 3rd and 4th and returning to Ocala area July 4th. We are willing to take her from Pensacola to Gainesville. Just Pm for phone number.
> We will have our 2 Malts with us and have extra harnesses and leashes and a crate with us. Can someone give me Mary Palmer's phone number or the link to the rescue application. We are looking for a 3rd young female too.[/B]


Cindy is with Southern Comfort Rescue. The link to that rescue is above her siggy.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I talked to Debi (Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue) and we may have something worked out. The little girl (Pandora) will be picked up by Denise in Alabama and i may meet Denise Tuesday to pick up Pandora and then meet Debi halfway to Gainesville for her to pick up Pandora.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Good work, ladies!! Great work SCMR!!! We will definately need pics of this journey.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

There's been a change of plans. I'm now going to go to Louisiana Tuesday to pick up Pandora and meet Debi in Tallahassee on Wednesday so she can get Pandora. My friend from work is going with me on both days. When i told her what i was doing she asked if she could come with me. We are both so excited about going and she's driving since she likes to drive. We are going to New Orleans for awhile and then go pick up Pandora when Linda (the lady who has her now) gets off of work and Pandora will stay the night at my house and then we'll get up early and hit the road again. When i talked to Linda she said that Pandora is a really good traveler and such a sweetheart and velcro baby. I can't wait to pick her up. I'll be taking lots of pictures.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jun 30 2009, 01:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798789


> There's been a change of plans. I'm now going to go to Louisiana Tuesday to pick up Pandora and meet Debi in Tallahassee on Wednesday so she can get Pandora. My friend from work is going with me on both days. When i told her what i was doing she asked if she could come with me. We are both so excited about going and she's driving since she likes to drive. We are going to New Orleans for awhile and then go pick up Pandora when Linda (the lady who has her now) gets off of work and Pandora will stay the night at my house and then we'll get up early and hit the road again. When i talked to Linda she said that Pandora is a really good traveler and such a sweetheart and velcro baby. I can't wait to pick her up. I'll be taking lots of pictures.[/B]


Thank you Debbie I was going to change her name what do you think? Someone just gave her that name I thought we could all vote on a name. Have a safe trip
Hugs
Cindy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jun 30 2009, 09:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798853


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jun 30 2009, 01:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798789





> There's been a change of plans. I'm now going to go to Louisiana Tuesday to pick up Pandora and meet Debi in Tallahassee on Wednesday so she can get Pandora. My friend from work is going with me on both days. When i told her what i was doing she asked if she could come with me. We are both so excited about going and she's driving since she likes to drive. We are going to New Orleans for awhile and then go pick up Pandora when Linda (the lady who has her now) gets off of work and Pandora will stay the night at my house and then we'll get up early and hit the road again. When i talked to Linda she said that Pandora is a really good traveler and such a sweetheart and velcro baby. I can't wait to pick her up. I'll be taking lots of pictures.[/B]


Thank you Debbie I was going to change her name what do you think? Someone just gave her that name I thought we could all vote on a name. Have a safe trip
Hugs
Cindy
[/B][/QUOTE]



Hi Cindy i personally love her name. I'll be leaving in about 30 minutes and am so excited. 

Hugs,
Debbie


----------

